# What do you love about your kids/being a parent?



## John Lee (Mar 16, 2013)

Since there are similar threads for other sub-boards.

I have a 20-month-old daughter and nothing in life makes me happier, has ever made me happier, than her. 

-Every five minutes she says or does something hilarious and cute
-She's constantly learning and changing -- sometimes I feel like I drop her off with her grandparents and then at the end of the day I pick her up and she's already developed more.
- She's the cutest and prettiest thing I've ever seen, and just looking at her makes me happy
- She forces me to do ridiculous things completely unself-consciously, like twirling around or singing itsy bitsy spider in public
- when I pick her up she puts her little hands on my face and feels my stubble and puts her hands in my hair
- she has the best laugh
- when she's ready to go to sleep in her crib she just says "goodnight" like a little adult and puts her head down
- she gets excited about the smallest things and makes me see the world anew, like balloons being filled from a tank, or ducks on a pond, or even a bright-yellow chain on a fire hydrant


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

They inspire me to be a better person.

I know they are always watching and learning from me.


----------



## Boottothehead (Sep 3, 2013)

Milestones. The first time she tied her shoes. Or read a "chapter book". Or wobbled down the street without training wheels. Moments like that make up for all of the fights over why you can't wear flipflops in December


----------



## bailingout (Jan 25, 2013)

Everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TikiKeen (Oct 14, 2013)

Mine are incredibly funny, amazingly smart, they humble me, and they trust their gut instincts. They are the kid their friends go to for advice. (And they're teaching me how to write code, beginning tomorrow!)

I'm really glad when they all wake up every day, because there was a time where that was in question for one of them.


----------



## RoseAglow (Apr 11, 2013)

I love being a parent, and I adore my little guy. He turns three tomorrow. 

I love his crazy sense of humor and getting to witness him growing, his brain growing, how he is starting to make sense of things, the language he uses to describe it. I love his boundless energy (most of the time!) and how he easily and naturally shows his emotions. 

I love his confidence and how he is afraid of somethings, and how he switches back and forth. 

I LOVE how he tells me "I really love you, Mommy! Really really!" He wakes me up with kisses and says "The sun is up! That means it's wake up time, Mommy! Wake up! I love you!"

He and my husband are the best things that ever happened to me, by far.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

My daughter gave me a purpose to make something of my life, and aside from that, she's an awesome kid... sometimes she gets annoying but most of the time she's pretty cool and follows after daddy.


----------



## Wiltshireman (Jan 23, 2013)

For me the joy of parenthood never ends.

We have five children (d18, d17, s13,s8,s3) they are all so different from each other yet share so much. For all the work and worry that being a parent brings me I would not swap it for the world.

As my children have grown I have learned to see the world anew through their eyes and even as they reach adulthood I know that I will always be there for them, I hope that even after I have shuffled of this mortal coil the lessons I have taught them and the values I have shown them will help them in their daily lives.


----------



## Snickers (Oct 8, 2013)

I love the fact they make me laugh they help me to see the better side of things.
I love the look in their eyes on Christmas eve and how excited they get.
I love how they try to take care of me if I get sick .
Most of all I love them for who they are.
I love how my youngest picks me flowers and says I love you mom.
I love doing all this for them as well.


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

Boottothehead said:


> *Milestones.*


*THIS! Absolutely!*

When I taught her how to march.

When I taught her how to climb: how to pick herself up, dust off her bottom, dust off her hands, and climb up again.

When she ran in to show me how she could 'snap' her fingers after practicing for a while in her room.

When she told her first joke that *really* made me laugh! I still love that joke to this day (Why is 6 afraid of 7? Because 7 ate 9! Go ahead, judge away!)

The first time she read a word. It was "coffee" on a coffee shop sign. She said, "Mommy, that sign says coffee!" The next day we went to WalMart and she looked up and started reading all the signs hanging from the ceiling! She was SO EXCITED! I was excited FOR HER...I thought of ALL the adventures she'd have through reading books.

The look on her face the first day she rode a 2-wheeler by herself! I let go and kept running alongside for a while, but (being old!) I had to quit running and shouted, "I let go awhile ago, Meg, you've been doing it by yourself for a while now! Don't stop!" 

When she told me how all the little girls at school just *loved* her new skirt (which was the most hideous garment EVER manufactured!) 

That she STILL wants to hug me, and share her secrets with me.

That she tells me EVERYTHING (even the OMG stuff) because she knows I LOVE her, I want what's best for her, I will try very hard not to be judgmental or make her feel stupid for making bad choices...we all do it! And not just once! 

That she is making better, more adult, more permanent choices for herself and I can see the personal growth she's made in the last couple of years! (She's 16yo).

Being a parent was the only job I ever envisioned myself doing! The Army is dead-wrong: Being a parent is the hardest job you'll ever LOVE!

*Enjoy it, John Lee, and everyone! It keeps on being GREAT!!!!*


----------

